# Warts/salicylic acid/badly peeling skin: HELP!



## MissLotus (Nov 2, 2005)

Okay, this is very gross, but over the weekend I tried to treat my son's plantar's warts - two on his foot (one small, one large)...I'd done the whole duct tape thing for a few weeks but they were still there...I tried pulling away the dead skin...and sloughing it off after baths, etc. THEN went to the drugstore and got "DuoFilm" wart remover liquid, which contains the salicylic acid I saw recommended online for removing plantar's warts.

So I put a few drops on the area, including some of the surrounding skin. It seemed to turn the skin surrounding the wart very white and dry...then a few minutes ago, after his shower, he showed me his foot, and it's peeling MASSIVELY...(so gross, I know) thick chunks of skin are peeling off. ugghhhhhhh. I won't peel them, but you can see right underneath them. But still attached at the actual wart site. I mean about an inch around the wart is just thick sheets of skin coming off. I don't see actual infection, and certainly no blood. And I do plan to take him to the Dr. tomorrow (it's 7pm here and I don't think it's an emergency room thing...he says it doesn't even hurt!)

But I just wondered if anyone else has had this experience...and is that normal for wart remover???!

Yuck!


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

In my experience, that is normal for wart remover. The skin will die in the next couple of days and peel off.


----------



## MissLotus (Nov 2, 2005)

Okay, so I haven't permanently maimed my child?! I thought maybe the top layer of skin would slough off, but we're talking major epidermal issues. You'd think they'd make some mention of that on the bottle, but no!


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

Has the wart area turned balck yet? If not it's no where near ready to come out/off....those things take time to go away..dd had one for months..we went to the derm. and she frooze it 3-4 times before it finally came out..and when it did she had a huge whole in her foot for a day or so and the skin flattened out again...also we sent wort away vibes to her warts...before long they were gone...let us know what the doc says..but they will go away..in time


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

All the wart stuff I have here says to NOT put it on the surrounding skin. What % of acid do you have?


----------



## moonlightinvt (Jan 3, 2003)

Here is an alternative that rid me of two planters warts:

*Sliver of fresh garlic slightly larger than the noticable circle of wart
*Place over wart and cover with bandaid.
*Change garlic (and bandaid) at least once a day (like after bath/shower or in morning when wake up.

I did this for four days, I think, and they never came back. If skin around it becomes irritated, use a smaller piece or garlic and wipe some aloe on skin surrounding wart.

I've also read that apple cider vinegar works (rub on with Qtip and cover with bandaid and leave on--change when need to).

Goodluck!


----------

